# Visitenkarten



## Pot (11. April 2006)

Die Visitenkarten der Horde, betreffend das grüne und blaue Untotenbild, gehen schonwieder nicht....


----------



## Regnor (12. April 2006)

Pot schrieb:
			
		

> Die Visitenkarten der Horde, betreffend das grüne und blaue Untotenbild, gehen schonwieder nicht....
> [post="111078"][/post]​



Vielen dank für den Hinweis, wir kümmern uns drum.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Crowley (12. April 2006)

Mittlerweile gehts wieder, das hing wohl noch mit dem Serverausfall am Montag zusammen.


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (12. April 2006)

Das 2. Hordenbild geht auch seid 2 Tagen nicht, das mit dem Ork alleine: http://www.blasc.de/images/...mbs/horde/2.jpg


----------



## Farook (13. April 2006)

Also irgendwas scheint mit den Signaturbildern nach wie vor nicht zu passen.

Die einen gehen gar nicht (zB Bild #5 Allianz), andere gehen für wenige Minuten nicht (zB Bild #7 Allianz).

Wäre schön, wenn ihr die Probleme in absehbarer Zeit wieder in Griff bekommen würdet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg, Farook.


----------



## B3N (13. April 2006)

Hmm da hat sich wohl der Fehlerteufel eingeschlichen...wir kümmern uns weiter darum!


----------



## Farook (14. April 2006)

Vielen Dank! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg, Farook.


----------



## Kazragore_BdC (14. April 2006)

Hm, nu funzen kaum noch Visitenkarten. Horde Nr. 3 bei meinem Mainchar a nicht mehr und Nr. 4 bei meinem Kriegertwink, Nr. 4 funzt aber wiederum bei meinem Mainchar, sehr merkwürdig allet.


----------



## Farook (17. April 2006)

Jetzt geht auch Signatur #6 (Ally) nicht mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg, Farook.


----------



## B3N (18. April 2006)

Wir werden das ganze heute nochmal untersuchen und versprechen Besserung!


----------



## Pot (18. April 2006)

wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

